# Thyrogen Injection question



## sunrise (Feb 7, 2011)

I am scheduled to have thyrogen injection before my RAI and was wondering if there was any thing special I need to do to protect others after these injections, or is it okay to be around kids? I work at a preschool and don't want to harm any children. My instructions don't mention anything about precautions after these injections, and since many of you on this message board have been through it I would ask you. Thanks in advance for any info anyone can give me.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sunrise said:


> I am scheduled to have thyrogen injection before my RAI and was wondering if there was any thing special I need to do to protect others after these injections, or is it okay to be around kids? I work at a preschool and don't want to harm any children. My instructions don't mention anything about precautions after these injections, and since many of you on this message board have been through it I would ask you. Thanks in advance for any info anyone can give me.


Since this is TSH, I don't see it causing any problems to others but...................."always ask the experts!" Please call whomever is giving the injection and double check.

http://www.rxlist.com/thyrogen-drug.htm

Good luck! You will be in thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Jaimee (Aug 18, 2010)

No precautions for the thyrogen. I did have a few side effects toward the end of the second day (after the second shot) which probably would have made me not want to be working, but you may not have any of those. First day I was fine, perhaps a bit sleepier than normal by afternoon. Afternoon of the second day very sleepy and some fairly heavy dizzy spells, fuzzy thinking, trouble finding words, etc.


----------

